# Probotix Asteroid



## Yetiman38 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi All,

First time posting.

I was just about to pull the trigger on a Camaster Stinger I with the 1.7kw spindle. However, the Probotix Nebula caught my attention with their price.

For you Probotix owners out there...how is the (z-axis rigidity)gantry flex?

My goals are to do somewhat intricate inlays..eventually :grin: using some softwoods, but mostly hardwoods. The Camaster from what I can see and have read, is pretty stout.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Darrell.


----------



## Yetiman38 (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks Ross


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I have a Nebula and love it. The problem isn't the gantry flexing, but the MDF bed they use. Once you shore that up you should be good to go.

If you can get away with a smaller bed size than the Nebula, go that way. It's cheaper and the smaller size is more stout. The Nebula is stretching Probotix framing pretty much to the max. Anything I've done so far could have been done on a Meteor.

HJ


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I own a Meteor and use a Dewalt router instead of a spindle. I haven't noticed any gantry flex and I've made some heavy cuts. The all aluminum structure of the Probotix CNC is what really sold me on their product. Like HJ, I've had the MDF spoilboard sag a bit. I've surfaced it a couple of times to bring it flat. I've really "spoiled" my spoilboard and need to replace it soon. Welcome to the board!


----------



## Yetiman38 (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for the info guys. 
Seems it would be fairly easy to add a extra brace under the spoilboard?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

They'll do it for you if you ask

HJ


----------

